# Secret valley



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if any one had any information about living in secret valley is it just for people who like golf or would it suit anyone I have looked at the area and it looks really nice but don't really no much about the area any . I know nothing about golf 
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Apart from the golf and the clubhouse there is absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I like Secret Valley personally. We have friends that live there and they love it too. It is convenient if you like to go out both in Paphos and Limassol. When we were there full time we lived in Mandria and it is not much farther than that. It is also close to Aphrodite Hills that has restaurants, play area for kids, a spa and other amenities. And neither our friends or ourselves golf either.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

We have been living at Secret Valley for 5 months. We love it here and use Kouklia for eating out and have got to know many of the locals there who treat us as part of their family. Yes it's true there is nothing here and you need a car but you are close to Kouklia, Mandria, Anarita and Paphos. We don't play golf, but our lives are very busy, as busy as we want to be. Although it was quiet here when we first arrived, it is noisy with all the new villas being built for Phase D with lots of Chinese buying up plots. Hope this helps.


----------

